# Is it worth the money? Another Craigslist find



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/1523605026.html

Price seems slightly on the high side even with an extra wheelset.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Uh, no. 

At least not to me. 

Why? It's not a super rare/collectible frame like an MXL, Arcobaleno, or 753 frame. Even those bikes with modern gear are not selling for $2500 right now. It's also got weird angles....seems like very relaxed angles for a frame of that size so it's going to ride differently and not be right for everyone. It does have some pretty cool gear hanging on it though, especially the Record Strada wheels and of course the Deltas. From the pictures it doesn't appear to be in museum quality condition, and I have a hard time paying that much money for a used bike that wasn't even the top offering by the frame builder back in it's day.

then again, I'm sure the #3 guy on the list to get this bike in 1988 might be interested since he didn't get either of the first two.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

As usuall with Kerry's comments, +1000

b21


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> It's not a super rare/collectible frame like an MXL, Arcobaleno, or 753 frame. Even those bikes with modern gear are not selling for $2500 right now.
> 
> I can attest to the above observation


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

While not collectible, it is rare, not only because of the unique HT & ST angles, but also because this is one of the _original_ century geometry frames (with exception of HT angle) with the Century namesake/badge.Not to mention that you don't see a lot of Merckx frames in the Hitachi paint scheme. I would be curious to know the serial number to verify model year...I suspect it may be a few years earlier then 1988.
EM3


----------

